# Solaris x86, Live Upgrade, fun with Boot Environments!!



## ibusoe (Aug 21, 2006)

Okay, gang. Got x86 Solaris running on an old Dell box. Created a Boot Environment for my existing setup.

Now I'm trying to clone the Boot Environment so that I can do the Live Upgrade. However I'm getting an error when I use the lucreate command.

*
"# ls
TT_DB data format.dat mnt proc usr
bin dev home net rmdisk var
boot devices kernel nsmail sbin vol
cdrom etc lib opt test.txt~ xfn
core export lost+found platform tmp
# lucreate -n "solenv2" -m /:/dev/dsk/c0d0s3:ufs
Discovering physical storage devices
Discovering logical storage devices
Cross referencing storage devices with boot environment configurations
Determining types of file systems supported
Validating file system requests
Preparing logical storage devices
Preparing physical storage devices
Configuring physical storage devices
Configuring logical storage devices
Analyzing system configuration.
Comparing source boot environment <solenv1> file systems with the file
system(s) you specified for the new boot environment. Determining which
file systems should be in the new boot environment.
Updating boot environment description database on all BEs.
Searching /dev for possible boot environment filesystem devices

Template entry /:/dev/dsk/c0d0s3:ufs skipped.

luconfig: ERROR: Template filesystem definition failed for /, all devices are not applicable..
ERROR: Configuration of boot environment failed.
# lustatus
Boot Environment Is Active Active Can Copy
Name Complete Now On Reboot Delete Status
-------------------------- -------- ------ --------- ------ ----------
solenv1 yes yes yes no -
#
"
*


I presume I need to get a slice ready for the utility because the utility is not smart enough to really do any slicing itself.
Any ideas?


----------



## ibusoe (Aug 21, 2006)

bump. Still working on it.


----------



## ibusoe (Aug 21, 2006)

bump.

still working on it.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Download the x86 version of Solaris 10 from Sun.

http://www.sun.com/software/solaris/get.jsp

One of the hardest things is navigating Sun's website.
You need to set aside a primary partition for Solaris, this maybe a problem if you are dual booting other operating systems, but if you have a spare computer you should be ok.

With Solaris 10 the install program will find the partition and divide it into slices for you. You can have a maximum of 8 slices in one partition.

I used my linux system to change my second primary partition to type bf, after that I used my Solaris DVD which found the primary partition and divided it into slices for me. The solaris boot loader is grub and will automatically find your windows 2000 installation and add it to the loader.

After you complete the install and setup your network you can do the lie update.
Hope that helps, Im not a Solaris expert, but getting Solaris, FreeBSD and various linux to co-exist on one hard drive was a challenge, but not impossible.


----------



## ibusoe (Aug 21, 2006)

Good Deal, Hal. I'll give this a shot and let you know how it works out.


----------



## ibusoe (Aug 21, 2006)

Someone stole my Sunx86 box!! No worries, though I'm back at it again this time with a Sun Sparc Ultra 5, got Solaris 9 on it and trying to LiveUpgrade. I'll post here to let you know how it goes


----------



## ibusoe (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks again, man, but it looks as though some cretin has nuked my solaris box. 

Thanks anyways. I'll keep you posted if I find someway to revive this project.


----------

